# Taurus Tracker 44mag



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

My local shop ran a post on Facebook yesterday that they had several model Taurus Trackers on sale. They had a couple of 22lr and 22mag and a 44mag. So, yesterday myself and a guy I work with left work a bit early to run by a check out what they had. Dave ended up leaving with one of the 22's and I picked up the 44mag. I still want to add a S&W model 29 to my collection someday, but for now this will have to make my day.










I picked up a box of 240 grain Federal ammo to get started. I've got some brass I've been saving so now I'll start looking for a set of Dillon dies. I also ordered a set of Hogue grips for it.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice weapon..A bit of advise-Clean that baby.It comes with a
heavy film of grease build up in it.
Run a bronze brush through the cylinder holes and in the barrel.
Bore solvent,then a clean swab.
So many are writing reviews on the cylinders locking up.
A little common sense and TLC,you'll love it.I got my
Tracker .44 Mag last year.Fired a few hundred rounds
through it and no problems what so ever.Have fun shooting that beast.
My Ruger tends to kick upward.My 4" bbl. Tracker tends to kick back into
my hand.I am curious what the longer bbl version will do.Give us some 
feedback..B/H.


----------

